# Garden Texture Engine house/shed?



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Anyone have photos of Garden Texture's 31201, 31202, 31203 engine shed or 33197 engine house? I would like to add one to my engine service facility. Any info, especially photos would be appreciated.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Try their site: http://web.mac.com/gardentexture/Site/31197_Eng._Hse.html 

Shows the 33197. Click on small picture to get other sheds. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Ted,

I built mine from Garden Texture plans. I milled my own lumber from old growth redwood using my band saw to replicate rough lumber. Below is a link to Large Scale Events posted by Gary Woolard. My layout is the P-Town & West Side ( My name is Dan not Dave) Garys wife Carla shot the photos of the layout showing the engine house I built. All of her photos of all the layouts from our BAGRS West Coast Regional meet were great and much appreciated. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/13/aft/121930/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich & Dan, 
Thanks for posting. The on line catalogue does have several photos and the BARGS Regional meets photos were excellent. Mylargescale is a fantastic resource!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
I built one over the Christmas Holiday. Photos at http://www.aristocraft.com/ under forums and then go to video & photo and finally look under 'Ted's Engine House'. Also, one more photo on the general forum under 'Ted's Engine House'. Liked the kit alot, was enjoyable and appears to be designed to last.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

ted 
can't see the photos not a member, can you post here? 
thanks richard


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry Richard, but i'm not first class here and can not post photos. Aristo is free to register, then you can see the photos.


----------

